

Fast Web Performance using CDN as a Cloud - dedalus
http://www.thebitsource.com/2009/02/07/akamai%E2%80%99s-services-become-affordable-for-anyone-blazing-fast-web-site-performance-with-distribution-cloud/

======
xal
Those transfer prices are so insane. We transfer about 5 TB a month, that
would come up to 10k in fee's alone.

~~~
moe
Well, that's really cheap by akamai standards. They used to not even start
talking below 5 digits (a month) in fees.

Looks like they're starting to feel the pressure from cachefly, simpleCDN, S3
and slowly adjusting to reality - a most welcome development.

------
richcollins
blatant ad?

~~~
ntwrkd
no, if it was an ad i would have been paid for it. read the about section of
the site about solicitations. :-)

